# Senate Bill No. 29 "Parents Welfare Act"



## Sparksraven (Oct 17, 2020)

I have a friend who says she lives in Kalibo, Aklan.
She is working in China as a hairdresser and may possibly visit me in the USA once it is approved by the Embassy which she told me was in a few weeks. We are looking forward to our time and to get to know one another.
Our plans could include moving to her hometown. I have not been the Philippines for many years and have never been to Kalibo.
It really looks beautiful and the beaches well are outstanding.

I have numerous question but will stick to a general one of how most like the lifestyle change compared to the bustle of American living? I am retired so dont have to work and deal with that side of life, just to enjoy what I have

Was possibly looking into renovating her parents home versus buying a new house for us.

Any thoughts that jump out let me know, as looking forward to inputs.

Enjoy and have fun


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum, enjoy. I don't know the area you are interested in but it sounds great. For more interesting info I would get my teeth into reading as much input from other members on all forums to get a better idea of the pros and cons of living in the Philippines, at times it's not for the feint hearted and is definitely an acquired taste. Good luck and enjoy the reads.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Renovating Parents Home*



Sparksraven said:


> I have a friend who says she lives in Kalibo, Aklan.
> She is working in China as a hairdresser and may possibly visit me in the USA once it is approved by the Embassy which she told me was in a few weeks. We are looking forward to our time and to get to know one another.
> Our plans could include moving to her hometown. I have not been the Philippines for many years and have never been to Kalibo.
> It really looks beautiful and the beaches well are outstanding.
> ...


Hi Sparksraven and welcome to the forum. That's basically what we ended up doing, we renovated the parents Bamboo home into block and concrete and raised our adopted kids (brother and sisters babies) there, the parents passed away and so now we live here.

With that said it has caused some conflict with my wife's siblings. The other issue would be who else is living in the home because once you take over you'll have to feed that clan but if the opposite is the case I'd do it.

Wish you well and hope to hear more from you.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

sparksraven said:


> she is working in china as a hairdresser and may possibly visit me in the usa once it is approved by the embassy which she told me was in a few weeks.
> _entry of aliens who were present in china, excluding the special administrative regions of hong kong and macau, within 14 days prior to their arrival at the port of entry in the united states is suspended, per presidential proclamation. If you reside in china, have traveled to china recently, or intend to travel to china prior to your planned trip to the united states, we recommend you postpone your visa interview appointment until 14 days subsequent to your departure from china._
> Apply for a U.S. Visa | Home - Philippines (English)
> 
> ...


imho


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Another note on my situation or Parents home... for sure we are squatters and our half the back yard to the lake or Laguna de Bay is a Salvage Zone.

If you fall under this category then you'd want to watch how much you put into the home or it just might be better to purchase a Condo especially if you don't plan on marriage because you won't be able to apply when ever it opens up for an SRRV on a house and lot or if there's an issue with the fiances marriage, there's no divorce here.


----------



## Sparksraven (Oct 17, 2020)

*Marriage*

More then likely we will get married. Just depends on a few things. I/we will live in Florida for the next six months as I will be tying up loose ends here before that move could even become reality.

Unlike days of the old philipines my GF/Fiance is very smart and knows the plan for our future is not simple. Kalibo is more modernized then it is in Subic area as I have friends living there

Thanks for the input and advice and will be updating as this journey continues


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Sparksraven said:


> More then likely we will get married. Just depends on a few things. I/we will live in Florida for the next six months as I will be tying up loose ends here before that move could even become reality.
> 
> Unlike days of the old philipines my GF/Fiance is very smart and knows the plan for our future is not simple. Kalibo is more modernized then it is in Subic area as I have friends living there
> 
> Thanks for the input and advice and will be updating as this journey continues


I think you need to slow down a lot, it doesn't sound like you have even met her in person yet and you are calling her gf/finance and married in six months. Even in normal times getting a girl into the US has a very low success rate. And by the way Kalibo Aklan is on Panay island no where near Subic.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hi sparksraven, welcome here to the forum

Listen to what Gard D said about her coming to the USA. It is almost impossible for a Filipino to come to the USA unless they are rich and hold a lot of ties to the Philippines. I have been through the process of getting a lady here. If you haven't met her in person then you can't even file a fiancee visa for her. 

Don't get scammed by sending a lot of money to her. Take 'my word for it. She can't get approved to come here on her own. She would have to own a lot of land with a home on it in her name. the US embassy will not okay her travel to the USA without her having ties there to make sure she will come back to the Philippines. 

Please check into this further. Make sure how she thinks she will get a visa.

Art


----------



## Sparksraven (Oct 17, 2020)

*Visa*

She as in the tour company has applied for a tourist visa with her returning to China.
So thanks for the info and will watch for more developments.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

OMO but have you met this lady? Sounds like the budget is being sorted for you. (renovate the parents house)? The members here have been around the block a few times and given their input would take stock, many of the posts here and other sites are relevant to your situation and that's why I said with my welcome (#2) read, read more and read again.
I'm sure we all wish you luck but the red flags were flying with your introductory and your follow up posts. I'm not trying to teach my grandmother how to suck eggs but as she always told me "fools rush in where angels fear to tread".
Please ask more questions of this lovely lady and research, good luck.
A side note,,,,,, I thought the US stopped all incoming passengers from China, perhaps I read incorrectly.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

The main thing I think of for building/renovating/buying property. Do not buy anything here that you are not willing to walk away from. That being said we built a small house on her uncle's land, so neither my wife nor I own it on paper. But it was under $10k so no worries. I can walk away from it if things fall apart.


Kalibo is pretty good. I lived for years in Iloilo, same island but Southern end of Panay, Kalibo is up North. It is pretty near Boracay, a world class tourist destination and one of the best beaches in the world. So, the beaches and water near Kalibo are pretty good. Much better than down in Iloilo. I know a couple of expats that live in Kalibo and they seem pretty cool. There are, of course, good & bad everywhere. 

Take it slow, watch out for money requests - they do understand the word 'no'. Do not be afraid to use it.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

An often heard advice is also to not live on the same island as her relatives.
A couple of islands away is best.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Tiz said:


> An often heard advice is also to not live on the same island as her relatives.
> A couple of islands away is best.


Yes but I've found that for people who are supposedly without any means they're surprisingly mobile. lol


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Tukaram said:


> Do not buy anything here that you are not willing to walk away from.


Double like on that one...my Philippine motto. Would add...and can afford to walk away from.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Sparksraven---steve is correct. All people from china has been stopped from entering the USA. President Trump stopped travel from China. You better check on her honesty. I hope you the best but I have been scammed before by a filipino lady. BEWARE!!!!

art


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Yes but I've found that for people who are supposedly without any means they're surprisingly mobile. lol


Not that mobile. The only time my wife's family visit is if we send the air tickets.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Yes but I've found that for people who are supposedly without any means they're surprisingly mobile. lol


Excellent point, I was surprised after friending many of the In-laws kids only to find they hit all the resorts, area's all over Luzon, Tagatay, Batangas parties all the time and yet when we see them they're acting dirt poor and never any money.

Hogrider is correct also and it does appear that living a couple islands away from the In-laws is very effective. The only In-laws that do fly, they have kids working as OFW's or one daughter is in Canada and when they visit they make a trip to Cebu so that also surprised me because after all the many times I've dished out for Restaurant so many I have lost count over nearly 3 decades, and nobody yet has bothered to treat us out to dinner even the OFW daughter and the another daughter who's now a school teacher with a Masters Degree who we helped get through college.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

M.C.A. said:


> Excellent point, I was surprised after friending many of the In-laws kids only to find they hit all the resorts, area's all over Luzon, Tagatay, Batangas parties all the time and yet when we see them they're acting dirt poor and never any money.
> 
> Hogrider is correct also and it does appear that living a couple islands away from the In-laws is very effective. The only In-laws that do fly, they have kids working as OFW's or one daughter is in Canada and when they visit they make a trip to Cebu so that also surprised me because after all the many times I've dished out for Restaurant so many I have lost count over nearly 3 decades, and nobody yet has bothered to treat us out to dinner even the OFW daughter and the another daughter who's now a school teacher with a Masters Degree who we helped get through college.


You notice that too LOL


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Have anyone tried go with them to restaurant and when it's time to pay say with serious face:
-??? I didn't brought any money. I thought you were paying, because it was you who invited me...

:heh:


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Have anyone tried go with them to restaurant and when it's time to pay say with serious face:
> -??? I didn't brought any money. I thought you were paying, because it was you who invited me...
> 
> :heh:


That never happens, they won't let it happen, her's an example: Sister In-laws daughter who we helped get through college and she marries a Canadian and immigrated to Canada came back a few years after and they needed to get some things in the city (I still had a car at this time) and so I offered to take them and after exiting the hardware store the Daughter In-law was starting a fuss about the husbands purchase of a plastic tube for the toilet and the Canadian husband when we had just exited the city was complaining that he was tired of the food they serve him like dried fish ect.. and he's hungry for McDonald's and I told him I can turn around and apparently that wasn't in the cards, he didn't' want to get into a fight with his wife I could tell by his facial expressions.  So denied a burger meal and so I offered them a ride to the city and it turns out they were hungry bu they didn't want to cough up a little money for lunch.

So what happens next.... They join us when we get home, my wife offered because they were eating as we arrived so she offered to share, it was Chicken Afritada (chicken stew with tomato sauce) and the Canadian man said it's the best meal he's had since he arrived (two weeks in country) and that they feed him poorly to save money, I'm not rich, we are not wealthy people, my car was an extreme money drain and in bad shape. 

This same Daughter In-law has been back several times over the years and her mother's house is next to ours but they won't stay here they travel to Cebu from Luzon on her fathers side and he's been dead several years (divorced parents) family.so they won't have to spend money on us or any of the poor family members they grew up around. 

I've done all I can to show gratitude and support over the years, and I shouldn't want but I can't help see how thankless or cheap they've become, same with the other daughter In-law who now is a school teacher with a Masters degree and married to Philippine Seaman, they live in this same Municipality have a new car nice motorcycle home and they had twins and because the husband is out at sea and she's a school teacher like I mentioned and so wanted to leave her toddlers both 2 years old, boy and girl with us and pay us 3000 pesos per month LOL.... nice lady, I'm not that young anymore and neither is my wife but I said okay I will help out, she was having trouble finding a Yaya (live in baby sitter), good thing she didn't go through with it though, we've never been taken out to restaurant. 

-Sorry it turned out into a mini rant but always expect this from me.  Forgot to add that when family visits Cebu they also post photos of their huge gathering at McDonalds or a full spread at the resort oh but heck they couldn't break down and buy me a burger meal.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Nice rant Mark, like it.
We, at least once a year, sometimes twice invite the family out to a nice restaurant, the direct family is 12 to 16 pax, we pay, all good, they don't invite us to fine eating houses because they can't afford it and appreciate being invited out. In saying this we we drop in to the outlaws every week or two (prior to C-19) and are always welcomed and fed, constantly invited to birthday celebrations, most times our contribution is a cake and a birthday card and fed well we are as well as the insisted take aways. 

We are 35 minutes away from the family and relatives, they only visit if invited and respect our privacy but do expect for us to drop in to visit as we are mobile and often in the area. Ben sees his family twice as often as I do and he is happy, living on a different island would not be fair to him or his family, so far all working well.

There's my little rant to add to yours Mark.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I have experienced my share of unexpected guest at outings and restaurants there. Once I invited my GF's sister and brother-in-law over to the small hotel we were staying at for a swim in the pool. the hotel charge per person to use it. they show up with 20 other family members and expected me to pay for all of them. Then I had an experience at a restaurant. I invented 3 people to dinner at the restaurant and they show up with 10 more. I had to pay for all this crap.

I can't believe Filipinos are not taught this is not polite to do this. Where do they get this ideal they can do this and expect the foreigner to pay for it?

Art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I have experienced my share of unexpected guest at outings and restaurants there. Once I invited my GF's sister and brother-in-law over to the small hotel we were staying at for a swim in the pool. the hotel charge per person to use it. they show up with 20 other family members and expected me to play for all of them. Then I had an experience at a restaurant. I invented 3 people to dinner at the restaurant and they show up with 10 more. I had to pay for all this crap.
> 
> I can't believe Filipinos are not taught this is not polite to do this. Where do they get this ideal they can do this and expect the foreigner to pay for it?
> 
> Art


Been there and learnt my lessons 8 years ago, the better half also knows the rules when it comes to freeloaders,,,,,,,,, even uninvited cousins etc. Once bittern twice shy,,,, in my case a few times but not for years. They know I'm a hard ar*e and don't bother anymore because I speak my mind. Being retired also has its merits,,,,,, Steve is retired and not earning any income has been mentioned to our family so they appreciate what is given and nothing expected or asked.

It seems to be ingrained art, opportunism runs riot here and until the/your laws are put in place it won't stop but as said once every one is on the same playing field the BS stops.

I am going through similar junk with builders and engineers atm, 300K for equipment hire, what is this for or should I buy? no sir that's the hire fee. For what? No answer. 190K for OMC, what's this for? Oh that's for mistakes in our quote. I have been in business for 40 years and that's a new one for me, contingencies like these are absorbed into the quote. At the end of the day their quoted price, another also insist that this is an estimate and could cost more........... not a fixed price.

Though now officially retired I can see that I need to go back to work and employ locals that do the work and not some opportunist thinking I am dim. Looking forward to the challenge and sincerely hope Ben the interpreter is up for the next exciting episode.

Go get em art.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Yes but I've found that for people who are supposedly without any means they're surprisingly mobile. lol


Bus and basic ferry travel is surprisingly cheap if you take the economy potion.

They only need fare to get to your place, then you will be expected to feed them, entertain them, buy them drinks and then to get rid of them pay high fare transport back home, they they will again take the economy option and pocket the difference.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Manitoba said:


> Bus and basic ferry travel is surprisingly cheap if you take the economy potion.
> 
> They only need fare to get to your place, then you will be expected to feed them, entertain them, buy them drinks and then to get rid of them pay high fare transport back home, they they will again take the economy option and pocket the difference.


Oh yes, I know the deal LOL


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I have experienced my share of unexpected guest at outings and restaurants there. Once I invited my GF's sister and brother-in-law over to the small hotel we were staying at for a swim in the pool. the hotel charge per person to use it. they show up with 20 other family members and expected me to pay for all of them. Then I had an experience at a restaurant. I invented 3 people to dinner at the restaurant and they show up with 10 more. I had to pay for all this crap.
> 
> I can't believe Filipinos are not taught this is not polite to do this. Where do they get this ideal they can do this and expect the foreigner to pay for it?
> 
> Art


You know when a person says I'm paying and the guest jokes then I'm getting steak and lobster...they really do it! lol


----------



## Sparksraven (Oct 17, 2020)

*Family*

I am new here and do not have any ties in the Philipines.
I assumed and not a given but the the Philipine culture is very family driven, My friend/GF is working in China and it is to help support them. I also assumed this was known factor for most dating and marrying a filipina. I know peopel in the states who have spouses and it is the same here.
Even a trip back there is mostly gifts from here.

Anyway it is way cheaper there to spend 30 bucks compared to here you get nothing. This is the allure of living there where 2k a month goes twice as far as here

Okay all done, dont jump down my [email protected]@ with both feet leave one out.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Sparksraven said:


> I am new here and do not have any ties in the Philipines.
> I assumed and not a given but the the Philipine culture is very family driven, My friend/GF is working in China and it is to help support them. I also assumed this was known factor for most dating and marrying a filipina. I know peopel in the states who have spouses and it is the same here.
> Even a trip back there is mostly gifts from here.
> 
> ...


And you are correct if just covering for your lady and yourself.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I can't believe Filipinos are not taught this is not polite to do this. Where do they get this ideal they can do this and expect the foreigner to pay for it?


It IS ]the Filipino culture, the one with money pay. 
Between themselves it can become equaliced in longer run, 
the problem for us foreigners is it's common Filipinos believe all foreigners are rich so they expect the foreigner to pay.

I find them annoying, who don't even say Thanks, many thanks God instead...


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

cvgtpc1 said:


> And you are correct if just covering for your lady and yourself.


So everyone know - When married it can be breaking the llaw to not support Filipina wife's relatives when needed. 
The law say assistance HAVE TO be given to closest relatives when needed, although ut's a common misunderstanding is believing they can just sit at their but and expect to get money. 
The law say - except for OLD relatives - assistance DON'T need to be given* to them who don't do their best themselves.*..

But the law is unclear concerning up to which level.

So better marry rich or one without relatives 

(I were some close to marry into a partly rich family. she gave up waiting, she had passed 30 so she got in a hurry  to try to find other.
She was business minded herself, beside her CEO assistant work, she earned a workers salary extra just at neigbours were lazy :heh: (=She went 500 meters to Supermarket and bought there for normal price, carried home and got sold to neighbours earrning 7 9000 per month extra at that.
One sister working and married rich in Canada
and an other sister married rich Filipino family. At least they seem rich because they did spend 500 000 at the wedding!
So I would have had other family members to refer to if been asked for money :heh:


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Lunkan said:


> So everyone know - When married it can be breaking the llaw to not support Filipina wife's relatives when needed.
> The law say assistance HAVE TO be given to closest relatives when needed, although ut's a common misunderstanding is believing they can just sit at their but and expect to get money.
> The law say - except for OLD relatives - assistance DON'T need to be given* to them who don't do their best themselves.*..
> 
> But the law is unclear concerning up to which level.


Do you have a formal reference to this law we can read? I for one want to make sure I follow to the letter so I don't accidently break it and be deported.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Sparksraven said:


> I am new here and do not have any ties in the Philipines.
> I assumed and not a given but the the Philipine culture is very family driven, My friend/GF is working in China and it is to help support them. I also assumed this was known factor for most dating and marrying a filipina. I know peopel in the states who have spouses and it is the same here.
> Even a trip back there is mostly gifts from here.
> 
> ...


You sound like a very nice, sharing compassionate person and so I think that trial trip when ever it comes up would give you a better idea of just how much sharing the In-laws feel you need to cough up  is in order before you make the home or condo purchase, you just might end up wanting to live a couple islands over. 

Careful how much money you send because many can and do work jobs but with that social welfare check from you they'll just stop and come up with all sorts of mock medical issues, birthdays, schooling and related costs, I'd say that most of the time it's all a bunch of baloney.

Example: My wife would send $600 a month to take care of our two adopted kids but very little if any money went to them we found out much later on our trip, our kids (adopted from them) were under the table with bug bites and the cheapest clothes I've ever seen the In-laws kids were dressed in designer clothes and more damning proof my wife found a log book that show'd them splitting the money up, each In-law was listed and the amount of cash, they also ran electrical lines to their homes so our electrical costs back in the middle 90's were around 10,000 pesos.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Do you have a formal reference to this law we can read? I for one want to make sure I follow to the letter so I don't accidently break it and be deported.


Ha, I agree, where did you get this info from Lunkan, beyond belief that you could suggest something like this without a source. I asked Ben about this and he laughed.
While I and my better half may be wrong we are looking forward to reading RA**** and will stand corrected when supplied.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> and an other sister married rich Filipino family. At least they seem rich because they did spend 500 000 at the wedding!
> So I would have had other family members to refer to if been asked for money :heh:


Lunkan... rich in debt more like it and when they return to Canada or? they have to pay down those credit bills, I'm trying to think of the Western word for Mayabang but can't so here's the a definition of a word you will need to be familiar with:

mayabang •
No exact match found

» synonyms and related words:
proud
adj.
1. thinking too well of oneself, haughty: mapagmataas, mapagmalaki
2. arrogant: palalo, suplada/o
3. boastful: mayabang, hambog
4. vain, showing off oneself or something: marangya, mapagparangya, nagpaparangya, banidoso/a
5. very pleasing to the feelings or self-esteem: maipagkakapuri, kapuri-puri, maipagmamalaki
6. grand, magnificent: marangal, marangya, marilag, dakila
7. proud of, thinking well of or being well satisfied with: ipinagkakapuri, maipagkakapuri, ipinagmamapuri, maipagmamalaki, ipinagmamalaki


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> So everyone know - When married it can be breaking the llaw to not support Filipina wife's relatives when needed.
> The law say assistance HAVE TO be given to closest relatives when needed, although ut's a common misunderstanding is believing they can just sit at their but and expect to get money.
> The law say - except for OLD relatives - assistance DON'T need to be given* to them who don't do their best themselves.*..
> 
> ...


Never heard of that law  :confused2: But if you happen to take an In-law or somebody who's having a serious medical condition to the Hospital and then the Hospital just assumes your full of cash and supporting the costs and they probably won't ask you and don't forget it's not free health care here.... they perform medical assistance... YES! You will end up paying that fee because you became their Good Samaritan. 

Lunkan, I'd seriously read a few books on Philippine culture before you step foot in country it's so much different from the world you currently live in.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Lunkan said:


> So everyone know - When married it can be breaking the llaw to not support Filipina wife's relatives when needed.
> The law say assistance HAVE TO be given to closest relatives when needed, although ut's a common misunderstanding is believing they can just sit at their but and expect to get money.
> The law say - except for OLD relatives - assistance DON'T need to be given* to them who don't do their best themselves.*..
> 
> But the law is unclear concerning up to which level


It's not law yet. It's been a Bill for years. 

Senate Bill No. 29, to be known as the "Parents Welfare Act of 2019," requires children to provide necessary support to their aging, sick and incapacitated parents.
Press Release - PRIB: Lacson files measure penalizing children who abandon parents

Meanwhile, this is the law for elders.
https://www.officialgazette.gov.ph/2010/02/15/republic-act-no-9994/


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Do you have a formal reference to this law we can read? I for one want to make sure I follow to the letter so I don't accidently break it and be deported.


 It's a part of the very long *"Family code"* law. I don't remember which section, it was several years since I checked it properm but I noticed it that detailed, because it's a very important law for us foreigners when marrying a Filipina, not expected by us by how it is in our home countries. 

It depend of in Phils they don't have social security as we have in our home countries. Traditionaly - long time ago in our home countries too - it was expected kids take care of the parents when geting old. 
(In very old law in Sweden it was even regulated about this for farmers, the one of the kids, who got possession of the family (tiny) farm, had to take care of the old parents.)
I suppouse they made a law in Phils by this culture started breaking, when the kids left to live in cities far away from the parents, so some got abandonded. 
The *good* behaving families solve it anyway by one of the kids stay tio take care of the old parents, while the others send money to both the old and the staying sibbling. 
(As it's e g done with one of my great grandfathers as well as several Filipino families I know.)
BUT now have this tradition got twisted by *bad* functioning families where a bunch of the sibblings stay and do nothing except waiting for support to them too from sibblings being OFW or married to foreigners.

This law is BOTH bad and good for us foreigners, 
because itmake we have to support,
BUT *this law can be used as defence too* telling the lazy sibblings they will not get anything, because the law say so... :heh: (=They don'¨t do their best, so they have no right to get anything.)

GOOD examples are rather poor Filipino families where the sibblings *take turns* going away to work and then come home to be with family and own kids. When they are away the families take care of the kids of the absend too. 
As e g one family I know a bit. They were dirt poor, with alcoholic father made the family farm got lost when they were kids. Then the three sibblinngs managed somehow two worked financing higher education for themselves one by one. Two have became teachers and one have computer exam and was OFW last I had contact with them.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> Ha, I agree, where did you get this info from Lunkan, beyond belief that you could suggest something like this without a source. I asked Ben about this and he laughed. .


 So I know the Phils laws better than Ben... 

I have studied Phil laws A LOT and memorised the MAIN MEANINGS of them. I don't have the links or which paragraph in my MEMORY iseveral years after I did read them... 
But I remember it's a part of the huge "Family Code" law. Check yourself if you don't believe me...


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Lunkan... rich in debt more like it and when they return to Canada or?


Possible you have right concerning depts, but I would have used it as argument anyway :heh: "By they coul afford such fanccy wedding, they have much more capacity to assist you, so ask them." 
I don't know but they have fancier houses than I anyway. 


One sister is married with foreiigner in Canada.
An OTHER sister got that half mill wedding when marrying a FILIPINO. They live in the Philippines and have fancy houses and rather high positions within "public service". I didn't listen  when they told me what, I stoped listening after I heared 500 000 at a wedding...

But not all Filipinos are like that. One told she find 20 000 pesos enough, a simple wedding and a party with lechon 

A Filipina married to an American vloger seem happy with a very simple marriage at mayor's office, although I have noticed she has started to become some disliking when he make viideos with her to often


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Hey_Joe said:


> It's not law yet. It's been a Bill for years.
> 
> Senate Bill No. 29, to be known as the "Parents Welfare Act of 2019," requires children to provide necessary support to their aging, sick and incapacitated parents.
> Press Release - PRIB: Lacson files measure penalizing children who abandon parents
> ...


That seem to be a bill to make the old law clearer. As I wrote the old law I talked about is some fuzzy concerning some important details, so some clearyfyings are needed concerning the old law.

I'm talking about the huge* "Family Code" law*, which talk both about support to parents (when they get old) and needs closest family can have needing support to. 

Actualy a long time ago I thought of marrying a Filipina with a lot of sibblings. I don't mind supporting poor people, who do their best, but this Filipina herself said all except one of the sibblings - a then 10 yo boy - were lazy except mother, but she was exhausted by powerty and giving birth to 12 kids. The eldest of the sisters still living at home, doing the mother's work I find ok too. But all the others are extreemly lazy and by they live together they would get part of the support if I would give to them, who deserve it. And she had several other crab mentality relatives, who had made she lost tiny business capital she had managed to save and managed to start small business with profit. But when they saw she earned money, they came and expected her to give them money, so she lost the start caputal too. (She felt she had to pay them by they had supported her family.) Same thing happened second time Then she gave up trying...


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I see one of our more astute members that, as always has his finger on the right button and answered a question you are simply hypothesising on and like me relying on an ailing memory, Thanks Joe, yet again.
While Ben, a Filipino has now been discredited by your diatribe, I believe him and not you, you a blow in seem to know more than it's citizens without any facts or sources, I am defending him and his knowledge of his countries laws and as asked before aimlessly sprouting off simply follow Joe's lead. Get your facts right.

I would also suggest staying on topic and not wandering into weddings or other rubbish which is for another post or five.

Disappointed that you as a foreigner interested in this country would stoop to criticising my better half, a local with unsubstantiated facts.

OMO.

Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

What old law? get your facts in order and stop continually wandering off the topic at hand.

Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Okay we had a minor forum upgrade so since there appears to be Legislation in the works on the subject of the Parents welfare I'm opening it up again, some how I missed Hey Joes link, it's a challenge to get any time on the computer with a 4 year old and good links Hey Joe. The Link you provided on Senate Bill #29 I wasn't aware of but the other bill many of us should be familiar with because that dealt with another issue the Senior Citizen cards.

I feel this may and could impact a few of us if the Legislation is approved. This won't impact me the parents have passed and for sure we had already helped with medical costs with the Father In-law except for the mother she sure was a stinker and she sold half our property and the other family members were loaded with cash so they took care of her in her final moments.

No more personal attacks please, Hey Joe was the one that took his time for the research and I'll take a hit for not creating a new thread fast enough "read reason above".


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Personal attacks can be from both sides of the debate Mark,,,, I just sat through an hour and a half of the Trump and Biden debate. Interesting but the same old tripe. The politicians in my country do the same thing or worse. 
As for RA 29 (not approved by the senate and is not a law sits, sat for years and one wonders why? There as a reminder for the children to look after their parents but not for the hangers on?). Honestly from my observations this is cultural and seen every day but not law.

My compliments to you Mark for re opening an issue that is important to us/all that live here and do or don't but ultimately we have to have faith and trust in our partners and our chosen environment and the accepted doctrines here. Though question I do and at times rightly so am most times shot down by my partner of 8 years who is a Filipino, knows the laws as well as cultural doctrines/expectations and for another to doubt his wisdom is,,,, honestly an affront, questioning why we live in this fine country, it's foibles and difficulties that are navigated? We have the time. Well it seems I do and like most listen to our better halves.

Hey Joe I have never met even thought 35/40 minutes away by car. Joe has always for years supplied valuable and accurate information and is an extremely valuable asset to this site, over the years I have never seen a member here question his research or offered contributions against his findings,,,, only up the road and it would be nice to meet one day. Silent but deadly.

OMO Mark/readers but one only gives what they are prepared to give and not a peso more, still waiting for repays from loans from years ago and we don't go there now. As others have said and very wisely so,,,,,,,, repay what you borrowed (not a gift) so we can help others in your,,,,,, my adopted family. We are not an ATM.

Wow, another rant.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Lunkan said:


> So everyone know - When married it can be breaking the llaw to not support Filipina wife's relatives when needed.
> The law say assistance HAVE TO be given to closest relatives when needed, although ut's a common misunderstanding is believing they can just sit at their but and expect to get money.
> The law say - except for OLD relatives - assistance DON'T need to be given* to them who don't do their best themselves.*..
> But the law is unclear concerning up to which level.


I think you are referring to the "Executive Order" 209 *THE FAMILY CODE OF THE PHILIPPINES*

Support, Art. 194 and beyond.
Art. 195. and beyond. Subject to the provisions of the succeeding articles, the following are *obliged* to support each other
Executive Order No. 209, s. 1987 | GOVPH

Obliged is subject to interpretation


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> What old law? get your facts in order


 It was FACTS I wrote, while you wrote several errors in your short message... 
I had answered which law THREE times. ="*The Family Code*". To cvv, Hey Joe and to YOU before you wrote this!!!
Of course I don't remember the NUMBER of it several years after I read it... 



bigpearl said:


> While Ben, a Filipino has now been discredited by your diatribe, I believe him and not you, you a blow in seem to know more than it's citizens without any facts or sources, I am defending him and his knowledge of his countries laws and as asked before aimlessly sprouting off simply follow Joe's lead. Get your facts right.


 What do you say now when it was proven I were right and Ben was wrong? 
'
How can you believe common citizens know laws good, when not even several Filipino LAWYERS don't know importat laws about things they are doing for clients?!! 
OR the lawyers know but are scammers making ILLEGAL "solutions" fooling customers to believe they are legaly protected. And such crap they carge for!
I have written in earlier topics about several lawyers having Dummies to try to get around the "Anti-Dummy law" !!! Of course illegal and no chance to stand in a court following the law...
(I have written at least two more examples when a lawyer messed up big, but they were long, I don't repeet them.)

- - 
Some years ago I joined a forum about Phil laws with Filipino lawyers and law students to learn from them. Sure I learned some about Labour laws (which I hadn't studied) but I got answer only at 3 of my 11 questions, while I anwered several hounrdeds when I happened to know the answers when I did read the posts.

. . 
Not DIRECT relevant to Phils, BIUT a sign at I'm used to read and understand laws:
I have wonn ALL of the court cases for clients when their opponents were private companies, once even against a rather big lawyer company...
Much harder to winn when the opponents are officials, but I have wonn around half of them too. One of the latest I made "BIR" *pay back almost hallf million* to my client, which "BIR" had charged to much. They had scared him by saying he wasn't allowed to do as he had done.* During* he told me that, I got the idea how to solve - so he got much payout... 

- -
And now I solve tax problems for people in the Philippines. Just during the last week I have for two. An American (for free (he had gave me some interesting info about other things) and this morning to a poor Filipino (Much land but no cash). I have never charged Filipinos - and I haven't charged people in this forum neither :heh:


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Hey_Joe said:


> I think you are referring to the "Executive Order" 209 *THE FAMILY CODE OF THE PHILIPPINES*
> 
> Support, Art. 194 and beyond.
> Art. 195. and beyond. Subject to the provisions of the succeeding articles, the following are *obliged* to support each other
> ...


 Yes as I wrote "The Family code".
The law text is long.
Yes *some* parts are unclear as up to which level


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes as I wrote "The Family code".
The law text is long.
Yes some parts are unclear as up to which level

My thanks to Hey Joe for pointing out this "executive order" as I and I'm sure others were unaware of this "foible" and it appears most Filipino's are just as much in the dark. There were bigger thing afoot after Marcos was outed.
It's a pity that some members say things and when asked for a reference or link cannot/will not or are simply too lazy to supply, happens often it appears. So my thanks to Joe for supplying.
OMO but I would point out that this is only an executive order and the whole bill, hundreds of pages is open to many levels of interpretation and at what level? 
Our locals know the cultural values of family and while not necessarily aware of this bill sort out the responsibilities as required and obviously are unaware or give little thought to this code because they are family. Until someone can show me and other members here their responsibilities, as said,,, RA----- I will give this the "the family code" no credence as it appears the locals do and thankfully I am not married as that is another 50 pages.

OMO, 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Lunkan: "Yes as I wrote "The Family code".



bigpearl said:


> My thanks to Hey Joe for pointing out this "executive order" as I and I'm sure others were unaware of this "foible" and it appears most Filipino's are just as much in the dark.


 Funny you admit to Hey Joe's post, but you denied it when I wrote such... 😁



bigpearl said:


> It's a pity that some members say things and when asked for a reference or link cannot/will not or are simply too lazy to supply, happens often it appears.


 You go on writing crap... 
I told the Law NAME "The Family Code" even THREE times before you claimed I hadn't told it!!!

The "Senate Bill No. 29 "Parents Welfare Act" is kind of a *complement * to "The Famiy Code", which is some unclear partly.

AsI have written I have much in my memory - FACTS undepending of how much WRONG you write about it... 😁
Now you blame me for being lazy!!! I have read A LOT of Phils laws. Why didn't you search 
"The Family code" Philppines
yourself, who is so "unlazy" ...? 🤣 It's FIRST in such search... 



bigpearl said:


> OMO but I would point out that this is only an executive order and the whole bill


 Yes. So the important info I added, while you write crap, is a LAW since Aquino period, which make what I added extra important...



bigpearl said:


> Our locals know the cultural values of family and while not necessarily aware of this bill sort out the responsibilities as required and obviously are unaware or give little thought to this code because they are family.


 "The Family code" is about that, so why did Ben laugh againsrt the FACTS I wrote, which say that...? 😁



bigpearl said:


> Until someone can show me and other members here their responsibilities, as said,,, RA----- I will give this the "the family code" *no credence...*.


 I can't help you are...

I KNEW the FACTS allready since years ago, and* I have told them. * As I have told it's a very long law, so why would I read that through again for a person as you...???
I have told the name of the law several times, and Google find it in *top,* so if annyone don't believe the FACTS I wrote, can *waste *time reading through that law to find the FACTS, *which I have told allready*...


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

And even if Filipinos knows, not all in this forum are Filipinos :heh:
This "The Family Code" law is *very important for foreigners to know*, so know the obligations BEFORE decide to marry a Filipina, because it can become very high costs.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I no longer have the links but from my reading of the family code, the children can be held responsible for the care of the parents. But you are not legally responsible for any other relatives. Siblings and such are on their own... legally speaking. In real life, it is up to each family. 

My wife's family has been easy. She told me both parents were dead. All the siblings have one spouse overseas working, so they are fine. Turns out her dad was still alive but had gotten the proverbial 2nd family. So, in my almost 8 years here I have had to give no money to her family (I have chosen to give some, but very little). If it was going to be 'required' I would simply have found a different girl, before it was too late.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Tukaram said:


> I no longer have the links but from my reading of the family code, the children can be held responsible for the care of the parents. But you are not legally responsible for any other relatives. Siblings and such are on their own... legally speaking. In real life, it is up to each family.


 I have the link among my notes *Family Code* 
But I don't have the desire to read everything through again 
But in that note I had copied and pasted some essential from The Family Code:


> Subject to the provisions of the succeeding articles, the following are obliged to support each other to the whole extent set forth in the preceding article:
> 
> 
> (1) The spouses;
> ...


 (My bolding of the text because I find that difference very important.)
I can't find any other interpretion of that law than I had been right all the time  (To bigpearl)



Tukaram said:


> My wife's family has been easy. She told me both parents were dead. All the siblings have one spouse overseas working, so they are fine. Turns out her dad was still alive but had gotten the proverbial 2nd family. So, in my almost 8 years here I have had to give no money to her family (I have chosen to give some, but very little). If it was going to be 'required' I would simply have found a different girl, before it was too late.


 So lucky it hasn't been required  

((As I wrote somewhere I would have married one with huge and in most parts lazy family she say herself, if it wouldn't have been because the lazy ones are living together with the few not lazy and would have took avdvantage of my support if I would have given any. I WANT TO support the very poor *good* behaving few of them, but definitly not the others. I suppouse it will be like that as long as the exhausted mother is alive. Blunt said if the mother die it can be solved because the few remaining excemptions then would be the two youngest sibblings, who are to young to be demanded anything from and one of them work very hard with his schoolwork 👍 II can pay support for them to one of the good behaving sisters, who don't live there if she take care of them. The only other excemption is a young adult sister,who still live at paremtts' place - to assist the exhausted mother - and she want to move away from there as soon as she can anyway.))


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

To Lunkan, You sprouted but never supplied relevant support for your claims asked by myself and another questioner. A very methodical member supplied the information that you could not hence my thanks to him, the code you continually reference is not law and very open to interpretation even by the Filipino people and more so from blow ins like us. You were asked to supply the link to "the family code" and did not.
Unless you are a fool the buck stops in your own bank account and god bless the Filipino that can extract and the fools that let it happen, Filipinos the same applies. What are they going to take you to court for 2 bob and a bottle of beer?

OMO but I would be more focused on my business ventures in a country that honestly has the advantage against foreigners thinking opposite.

BTW good luck with this one.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> To Lunkan, You sprouted but never supplied relevant support for your claims asked by myself and another questioner A very methodical member supplied the information that you could not hence.


 That's BS and everyone, who can read, can see it earlier in this thread... 


Lunkan said:


> It's a part of the very long *"Family code"* law.


 I wrote that BEFORE he did... 
And I wrote it THREE times in different posts answering different people, but you continued to claim I hadn't answer it, and do still!!!


bigpearl said:


> A very methodical member supplied the information that you could not hence my thanks to him, the code you continually reference is not law


 And there you are wrong - again. *The Family Code became law 1987.*..


bigpearl said:


> You were asked to supply the link to "the family code" and did not.


 And there you are wrong - again... 
I were asked for the SOURSE and I told it =The Family code. And I had told all important parts of that law.
As I told earlier in this topic I had all needed info in my HEAD, but of course not the exact link...
The link is in TOP at a Google search when searching at the law NAME- *which I had told*...
Why didn't you check that yourself instead of expecting me to do it for you after you had talked BS to me...? 😁


bigpearl said:


> Unless you are a fool the buck stops in your own bank account and god bless the Filipino that can extract and the fools that let it happen, Filipinos the same applies. What are they going to take you to court for 2 bob and a bottle of beer?


 What?! 🤣

Btw money don't grow in a bank...  
If failing I will have lost some of my money 
Btw I have never failed in business or as sport leader.when I have had enough power, some of them even been seen as impossible to make by common people, but when I haven't had the power some projects have been screwed up by stupid business partners. 
Forigners aren't allowed to have the majority power in Phils (except in "Export business" *without* land. For this first project we don't aim at "exporting" any longer than to Manila  
So I don't have the power in this business, but I believe others involved are clever enough to do as I suggest because they will earn very good themselves too if the project succeed.
If the first project will just reaching normal result - and I aim higher as usual  - I will over quadruple my money even when calculating very low sell price.
*A poor but skilled Filipino will earn over a million only in bohnus*, plus the salaries he will get during the handling he will do. (Other foreigners and rich Filipinos have hired his team for other projects, but I'm generous  and offer him a bohnus percentage of the result. I usualy pay people bohnuses when they do good jobs, which make them extra motivated, so I have often earned extra too by they have done extra good jobs.)
In the beginning of negotiations he only talked about what he can earn soon because he is poor needing some money soon,, but now he has understood my idea with sustainability and we aim at our great grandkids will cooperate too when we have died and have become ghosts  so now he has even started to talk about future projects 👍 when we have got payout from the first. (I have written in the contract draft some of the money, when we cash in from the first project, will obligatoricly be used to finance repeeting of the first project size. Then we will discus if we will want to exband using (part of) the rest of the profit. If I'm there I will sure start an other much more complicated project which I want to be in place to check more or less daily until it functions good. After that I plan to retire some mostly sit at veranda  


bigpearl said:


> OMO but I would be more focused on my business ventures in a country that honestly has the advantage against foreigners thinking opposite.


 Yes they have. That's why I have searched a long time to find Filipinos with suiting skillls, clever and thinking far ahead to involve in this. 
Btw I have simulationious capacity similar to what women have so I can do several things parallell  
(E g earlier during this business negotiation I handled a step of a court case for a client, during I waited for negotiation answers from Filipinos when they were thinking of what I had suggested.)


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Tosser.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Lunkan said:


> *A poor but skilled Filipino will earn over a million only in bohnus*, plus the salaries he will get during the handling he will do. (Other foreigners and rich Filipinos have hired his team for other projects,....


Why is this guy poor with these fabulous clients?


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> Tosser.


 Good you finaly admit that 😁


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Why is this guy poor with these fabulous clients?


 Don't you know the first million is the hard one to earn?  
Now I will assist him earning his first  (Total with salary and bohnus I estimate he will get around 1.4 million.)

Serious It's very hard to earn any good for poor people without start capital in Phils. 
There have been government made programs to support poor with start capital loans. 
In one such program a Filipino had put much effort into making a good business plan, but he got very frustrated by when he presented it, they demanded collateral to give him any loan!!! Of course he hadn't any...
In an other such program the government did lend the money CHEAP to LENDERS, who did lend out EXPENSIVE to business starters!!! 

Extra hard for this guy by he is tribe. It's cmmon Filipinos scam them. By the Filipinos expect to get away with it?
An American told just this guy have two such problems running. Some rich Manila Filipinos try to scam them at land, which has been in family in generations, by claiming it expecting tribe people give up and don't go to court, but this guy have and seem to winn, but he has problem paying the lawyer so it's bad for him anyway.
And earlier this year he did a rather big work for a Manila Filipino - who didn't pay... 
So not odd he was suspicious when I came with my suggestion,


----------

